# Atlantic Broadband issues?



## glhs837

Seems like we are having more connection issues recently. Between the Green Door and St Marys City, anyone else?


----------



## stgislander

I had connection issues Thur-Sat.  Cleared up not long after I scheduled a service tech to come by.

My latest issue is with my cable/DVR box.  Takes approx 2 minutes for the channel to actually change after I enter the new channel.


----------



## glhs837

I'm wondering if folding the Metrocast network into theirs is causing teething pains.


----------



## stgislander

I'd have thunk they would have been worked most of that out by now.  :shrug:


----------



## jmacbryde

Had the tech out today. Three of the four sets in the house started losing connection in the last week. "apparently" my wires in the house went bad after 20 years. Go figure


----------



## Agee

stgislander said:


> I'd have thunk they would have been worked most of that out by now.  :shrug:



One would thunk... Seems, Metro-cast would have offered a "turn-key" package as far as the cable network  :shrug:



jmacbryde said:


> Had the tech out today. Three of the four sets in the house started losing connection in the last week. "apparently" my wires in the house went bad after 20 years. Go figure



Are the wires in question all run within the house? Not sure your Coax (wires) would just go "bad"... but if it fixed the problem


----------



## hitchicken

Airgasm said:


> Are the wires in question all run within the house? Not sure your Coax (wires) would just go "bad"... but if it fixed the problem



Fixed many a coax at the connection point into the house helping seniors.  The center copper conductor darkens or oxidizes.  Disconnect, scrape clean, put back together.  Easy, peezie.  Not always the problem, but it needs to be checked with old coax.


----------



## racingal

We have been having issues for a while now in the 7th district, but had gotten really bad in the last month or so. Tech has been to my house twice and next door 3 times. After trying to tell me it was my equipment and all that checked out okay it must be in the lines on the pole. Another tech will need to be sent out to check that and will be 7-10 days before that can be done. Getting frustrating paying the amount I do only to have the internet work when it wants to.


----------



## stgislander

I expect he will tell me today the same thing it has been the past two times.  The WAN outgoing signal strength (dBmV) is too high and the modem/router keeps continually resets itself.  They've not isolated the exact problem yet, they just keep installing new connectors and splitters until the level falls below the reset point.

I'm waiting for them to tell me I need to run a new coax from my house to the pole.  Wouln't be too bad except that the first four feet of cable is underneath a concrete patio, and the previous owners didn't run it through a conduit.


----------



## glhs837

stgislander said:


> I expect he will tell me today the same thing it has been the past two times.  The WAN outgoing signal strength (dBmV) is too high and the modem/router keeps continually resets itself.  They've not isolated the exact problem yet, they just keep installing new connectors and splitters until the level falls below the reset point.
> 
> I'm waiting for them to tell me I need to run a new coax from my house to the pole.  Wouln't be too bad except that the first four feet of cable is underneath a concrete patio, *and the previous owners didn't run it through a conduit.*



There is a method using a pressure washer that would let you put a conduit under the slab without disturbing it.


----------



## stgislander

I'll look into that.  Hopefully the cable is beneath and not in the concrete.  I will still have to chip the concrete away where the cable comes up along the wall though.


----------



## glhs837

stgislander said:


> I'll look into that.  Hopefully the cable is beneath and not in the concrete. * I will still have to chip the concrete away where the cable comes up along the wall though*.



True, but you will need that for the conduit to exit the earth and hit a service elbow junction before entering the house, right? 

https://www.mayerelectric.com/127796/Category/Service-Entrance-Elbows


----------



## stgislander

glhs837 said:


> True, but you will need that for the conduit to exit the earth and hit a service elbow junction before entering the house, right?
> 
> https://www.mayerelectric.com/127796/Category/Service-Entrance-Elbows



Actually the bright orange coax pops up through the concrete, over 24" and up 18" where it enters the box mounted to the side of the house.

Fortunately I don't have to worry about that.  The problem is out on the pole.  Unfortunately, he now hands it off to a different section of the service department (the bucket truck guys).  He is a ConnectOne subcontractor and the bucket truck guys are MetroCast/AtlanticBroadband, and the two groups don't talk to each other.  The company line is it could be as soon as 24 hours before the bucket truck guys can come out.


----------



## Agee

That didn't take long...

Received my latest Atlantic Broadband Bill, including some new rate hikes!

Anyone else?


----------



## Agee

Latest Bill for Atlantic BB, besides the Local TV surcharge ($11.00) and Sports surcharge ($4.00), they now added a "Paper Statement Charge" of $1.00. Do they sit around and dream-up new charges they can impose...


----------



## David

Airgasm said:


> Do they sit around and dream-up new charges they can impose...


I'm pretty sure they do. I guess it is better than getting stuck with Comcast. My problem was that they didn't accept Amex like Metrocast did. Maybe they told me this in a paper statement. But, since I never open paper statement's because I had autopay for many years, how would I know. After they shut me off I called and asked why they didn't try to call. She says, we tried to contact some of our customers. Nice that they waived the late fee


----------



## David

SailorGirl said:


> I then signed up for Sling and although I'm not thrilled to death with the amount of channel selection


Sling is owned by Dish Network and my Sling trial experience left a bad taste in my mouth.

Check out YouTube TV. Pretty awesome for $40/mo. Live TV, local channels, DVR. HBO optional. Hulu and Sony Playstation Vue also have similar offerings and rate pretty decent in my evaluation.









						YouTube TV - Watch & DVR Live Sports, Shows & News
					

Stream live TV from ABC, CBS, FOX, NBC, ESPN & popular cable networks in English and Spanish. Record without DVR storage space limits. Try it free. Cancel anytime.




					tv.youtube.com
				












						Hulu with Live TV: More than just Live TV
					

Stream Live TV channels, shows, news and sports online. With Unlimited DVR, never miss new episodes, games, or breaking stories again. Watch live TV or on-demand, when you want, where you want. Commitment Free.




					www.hulu.com
				






			Official PlayStation™Store US


----------



## stgislander

Airgasm said:


> Latest Bill for Atlantic BB, besides the Local TV surcharge ($11.00) and Sports surcharge ($4.00), they now added a "Paper Statement Charge" of $1.00. Do they sit around and dream-up new charges they can impose...



I was just reading a Letter to the Editor in my hometown paper where the person was basically saying this is a case of age discrimination.  There are still many senior citizens that do not have computers and or email, and this amounted to a tax on the elderly.


----------



## jazz lady

stgislander said:


> I was just reading a Letter to the Editor in my hometown paper where the person was basically saying this is a case of age discrimination.  There are still many senior citizens that do not have computers and or email, and this amounted to a tax on the elderly.


Did you just call @Airgasm OLD?   

But I agree many people, especially older ones, still prefer to do billing and payments through the mail via printed statements and checks.  Not me - everything I do is online. I cannot remember the last time I wrote a check.  I have only one check for my bank account and it is in my wallet just in case of emergency.  

My first year with ABB is almost up and can't remember if the $99.99/month deal lasted for one or two years.  But the fees have definitely crept in. All told, that $99.99 special now costs me $125+ a month.  

As far as connection issues, not many in my neck of the woods.  Annoyances when it goes down but doesn't last long as far as I know.


----------



## stgislander

jazz lady said:


> Did you just call @Airgasm OLD?



Ummmm... not intentionally.


----------



## MiddleGround

Friend of a friend said that they have had ongoing issues with ABB. Intermittent outages (especially in the evenings) for hours at a time. Call customer service and wait on hold for up to 2 hours with no answer. When they do answer the phone, they always blame the equipment (they have their own modem and router) yet, after the outage, the system will work fine for a few weeks until the next outage. Apparently, that is a common occurance around here according to social media. Lots of complaints.


----------



## Agee

jazz lady said:


> Did you just call @Airgasm OLD?
> 
> But I agree many people, especially older ones, still prefer to do billing and payments through the mail via printed statements and checks.  Not me - everything I do is online. I cannot remember the last time I wrote a check.  I have only one check for my bank account and it is in my wallet just in case of emergency.
> 
> My first year with ABB is almost up and can't remember if the $99.99/month deal lasted for one or two years.  But the fees have definitely crept in. All told, that $99.99 special now costs me $125+ a month.
> 
> As far as connection issues, not many in my neck of the woods.  Annoyances when it goes down but doesn't last long as far as I know.


Yeah maybe I'm getting up there, but the bill print was no larger than or easier to read than the last bill...


----------



## Bird Dog

Atlantic Broadband just billed me $1.00 for a paper statement.......WTF?


----------



## jazz lady

Bird Dog said:


> Atlantic Broadband just billed me $1.00 for a paper statement.......WTF?



Guess you missed this post earlier in the thread:



Airgasm said:


> Latest Bill for Atlantic BB, besides the Local TV surcharge ($11.00) and Sports surcharge ($4.00), they now added a "Paper Statement Charge" of $1.00. Do they sit around and dream-up new charges they can impose...



It costs a lot of money to print and mail statements, so I see more and more companies turning to fees as incentive for customers to go to paperless billing.  Banks especially seem to like this.  Sign o' the times.


----------



## jazz lady

Airgasm said:


> Yeah maybe I'm getting up there, but the bill print was no larger than or easier to read than the last bill...



👁 👁   CAN YOU READ THE TOP LINE?  👁 👁


----------



## jazz lady

jazz lady said:


> My first year with ABB is almost up and can't remember if the $99.99/month deal lasted for one or two years.  But the fees have definitely crept in. All told, that $99.99 special now costs me $125+ a month.



Just got my latest bill and my monthly rate has gone up $20/month. According to their terms, that is the maximum it will go up per month yearly. So next year it will go up another $20 a month, etc., until it reaches the current cost of service per month.



> As far as connection issues, not many in my neck of the woods.  Annoyances when it goes down but doesn't last long as far as I know.



I spoke too soon. Lots of crappy reception the last week or so.  Pictures on most channels broken and some freezing completely of others.


----------



## SandieGarry

Yep, same here. Just got our bill and it has increased a ridiculous amount.


----------

